# Τηλεταινίες και ταινίες μικρού μήκους



## nickel (Aug 26, 2008)

Αφού είδα χτες το In Bruges (και ενθουσιάστηκα), σκέφτηκα να βρω και να δω και την ταινία μικρού μήκους του ίδιου σκηνοθέτη, του Martin McDonagh, το Six Shooter. Το βρήκα, το είδα και δεν μου άρεσε, παρά το Όσκαρ που είχε πάρει. Από το μικρό στο κανονικό μήκος, έκανε τεράστιο άλμα ο άνθρωπος.

Σκεφτόμουν ωστόσο ότι έχουμε ελάχιστη πληροφόρηση για καλές τηλεταινίες και ακόμα λιγότερη για ταινίες μικρού μήκους. Ό,τι πιάσει το αφτί μας στα Όσκαρ και τις Σφαίρες — και μετά; Κάποιες τηλεταινίες προβάλλονται στο Nova και στα άλλα κανάλια, αλλά για να βρεις μικρού μήκους τι κάνεις;

Οπότε κάθε ωραία ιδέα, πρόταση, σύνδεσμος, μπορεί πλέον να φιλοξενηθεί σ' αυτό το νήμα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 27, 2008)

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε:

Spacer
Εξαιρετικό still animation με τη συνολική παραγωγή από έναν μόνο άνθρωπο. Διαβάστε τα σχόλια δίπλα στο video.

My name is Lisa
Γλυκόπικρο σχόλιο για το Alzheimer's disease, με εκπληκτική πρωταγωνίστρια.

Βραβευμένο με Oscar (Animated Short Film, 2004) και εξαιρετικό είναι το Ryan (Part 1 και Part 2), το οποίο αναφέρεται στον εξαιρετικό και πρωτοπόρο animator Ryan Larkin. O Larkin έφτασε πολύ κοντά στο Oscar το 1969 με το "Walking", όμως τελικά το βραβείο πήρε ο Ward Kimball της Disney για το "It's hard to be a bird". Πιθανώς, όμως, αυτό που ουσιαστικά βράβευσε η επιτροπή ήταν το εξαιρετικό και πάντα επίκαιρο "Escalation" του 1968.

Οι φίλοι των animated films ας ψάξουν και ό,τι φέρει την υπογραφή Plympton ή Aardman, ενώ ειδικά για claymation αξίζει μια ματιά το "Spontaneous Generation" (αφού το δείτε, διαβάστε το more info στα δεξιά).

Για τους κυνικούς ανάμεσά μας, εξαιρετική είναι και η σειρά σκετς "Honesty" του Comedy Central. Δείτε οπωσδήποτε τα Date, Wedding και Auto Mechanic.

Last but not least, το Atom Films παρουσιάζει ταινίες μικρού μήκους διαφόρων ειδών εδώ και 10 χρόνια, και πρόσφατα επικεντρώθηκε στην κωμωδία. Είναι τακτικά χωρισμένο σε ενότητες με πιο ενδιαφέρουσα αυτήν εδώ. Προσωπικά μου άρεσε το Mebollix (αν καταλαβαίνετε την ιρλανδική προφορά), αλλά αν ψάξετε θα βρείτε και καλύτερα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 1, 2008)

Δείτε κι αυτό το πιο πρόσφατο. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι για βραβείο, αλλά σίγουρα βλέπεται.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Δείτε κι αυτό το πιο πρόσφατο. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι για βραβείο, αλλά σίγουρα βλέπεται.



Μα είναι υπέροχο (μέσα στα πλαίσια της υπογραφής: Beauty is a summation of the parts where nothing needs to be altered, added, or taken away). Πέρα από την όμορφη έμπνευση, ο άνθρωπος είναι πολύ καλός κινηματογραφιστής.


----------



## cythere (Sep 5, 2008)

Psarokokalo, ένα ενδιαφέρον φεστιβάλ ταινιών μικρού μήκους, που θα ξαναγίνει το Φεβρουάριο, με ταινίες από όλον τον κόσμο (και από φεστιβάλ Βερολίνου & Καννών). Το πρόγραμμα είναι της φετινής διοργάνωσης, αλλά μπορείτε να ψάξετε τα ταινιάκια στο νετ, και με λίγη τύχη να τα βρείτε!
Βρήκα μερικά που μου άρεσαν και σας τα έβαλα εδώ. Enjoy.





 (Director: Hossein Martin Fazeli)





 (Ana Husman, Croatia)

Kαι τα απίστευτα διαφημιστικά σποτάκια του Roy Andersson, μικρά διαμάντια!


----------



## stathis (Sep 10, 2008)

Καταπληκτικό ταινιάκι του 2005 (κυκλοφορεί ευρύτατα στο Internet, ενίοτε με τον τίτλο _God is a DJ_).

Μπορείτε να το δείτε σε μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος στο επίσημο site (κάντε δεξί κλικ και επιλέξτε Zoom In), καθώς και να κατεβάσετε το εξαιρετικό soundtrack, που έχει φτιάξει ο ίδιος ο σκηνοθέτης.


Σημείωση αντμίν: Ευχαριστούμε. _Τέτοια_ θέλουμε.


----------



## crystal (Sep 20, 2008)

Πρώτο βραβείο στις Κάννες την άνοιξη, στον National Film Board of Canada Online Competition.
Ιδιαίτερα ευεργετικό σε περιόδους στρες. :)







Mod's note: Είναι το ίδιο με το «εδώ» που αναφέρει πιο πάνω το μήνυμα του Lexoplast.

Crystal: Ουπς! Συγγνώμη! Εγώ δεν μπορώ πλέον να το διαγράψω... Επιληφθείτε, please.
Mod: Δεν χρειάζεται να διαγραφεί. Χρήσιμο είναι και έτσι.


----------



## faytaurus (Sep 23, 2008)

*The same thing; Just different words*

Βρείτε λίγο χρόνο. Αξίζει να το δείτε!
http://www.adnstream.tv/video/nilSqaMboM/HISTORIA-DE-UN-LETRERO-THE-STORY-OF-A-SIGN


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 23, 2008)

Πολύ ωραίο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2008)

Να το ξαναπώ. Είναι το ίδιο με μια από τις προτάσεις του Lexoplast. Δείτε και κανένα από τα άλλα μια και περνάτε αποδώ. Εκείνο του stathis, ας πούμε.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2008)

Η αλήθεια είναι, πάντως, πως πρόκειται για ένα πολύ ωραίο φιλμάκι (στο _Historia De Un Letrero_ αναφέρομαι). Όσον αφορά δε το _Spin_ που ανάρτησε ο stathis, με πρόλαβε στο τσακ γιατί ήθελα κι εγώ να το προσθέσω δωπέρα. :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2009)

Πήρε το Όσκαρ 2009 ως καλύτερη ταινία κινούμενων σχεδίων μικρού μήκους. «Λα Μεϊζόν εν πετίτς κιουμπς» όπως τη διάβασε ο Τζακ Μπλακ.


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 3, 2009)

Ένα σύντομο φιλμ για την ανθρώπινη επικοινωνία. Βραβεύτηκε στις Κάννες το 2009.


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2010)

...
I Met the Walrus​




In 1969, a 14-year-old Beatle fanatic named Jerry Levitan snuck into John Lennon's hotel room in Toronto and convinced him to do an interview. 38 years later, Levitan, director Josh Raskin and illustrators James Braithwaite and Alex Kurina have collaborated to create an animated short film using the original interview recording as the soundtrack. A spellbinding vessel for Lennon's boundless wit and timeless message, I Met the Walrus was nominated for the 2008 Academy Award for Animated Short and won the 2009 Emmy for 'New Approaches' (making it the first film to win an Emmy on behalf of the internet).


----------



## Marinos (Nov 12, 2012)

Αφιερωμένο στον Νickel:




ΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΟΥ ΜΗΚΟΥΣ Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΣΤΟ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ ΤΟ ΕΤΟΣ 1966-1967 ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΥΡΙΟΥΣ ΜΠΑΜΠΗ ΖΟΥΡΙΔΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΑΚΗ ΚΑΦΕΤΖΑΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΔΩΣΕ Ο ΜΑΘΙΟΣ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΟΥΔΑΚΗΣ (ΟΠΤΙΚΟΣ). ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΟΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΜΑΘΗΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΟΥ. ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ .


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2012)

Λοιπόν, από το 1966 έχω πάει στο Ρέθυμνο δύο φορές και καμιά από τις δύο δεν ήταν πρόσφατα, οπότε αυτό είναι το Ρέθυμνο που θυμάμαι (ή θα ήθελα να θυμάμαι). Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση!


----------



## Marinos (Nov 12, 2012)

Η ταινιούλα έχει υπόθεση, κι ας μην της φαίνεται (θέλει λίγο υπομονή να την παρακολουθήσεις): αστυνομικό θρίλερ, με απαγωγή παιδιού και σύλληψη του δράστη, και (αν καταλαβαίνω καλά) ηθικοπλαστικό τέλος με πλήρη αναμόρφωση του ενόχου μετά την έκτιση της ποινής του.


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά ακόμα και στις παλιές καλές κωμωδίες του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου εγώ παρακολουθώ τους δρόμους και τα σπίτια. :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2012)

_Mute_, εικόνες χωρίς λόγια από την Ελλάδα (ή, μάλλον, την Αθήνα) τού σήμερα:


----------



## Elsa (Nov 17, 2012)

Εξαιρετική!


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2012)

..
Κι άλλο ένα σχετικό, ανώνυμου όμως αυτό, με ενσταντανέ:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 18, 2012)

Η πρόταση του Lexoplast (με τις επαναλήψεις της :) ) μου θύμισε ότι υπάρχει και αυτή η εκδοχή της:


----------



## Earion (Jan 17, 2013)

Ένιωσα θαυμασμό. Σαν πεταμένο απόκομμα από ταινία κόμικ που (δεν) έκανε ο Ενκί Μπιλάλ.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2013)

Εκπληκτικό, πράγματι· να 'σαι καλά, Εάριον!


----------



## cougr (Jan 17, 2013)

Απόλυτα υπέροχο! 
Είναι τόσο καλό που θα μπορούσε εύκολα να αναπτυχθεί σε εκδοχή μεγάλου μήκους .


----------



## bernardina (Jan 17, 2013)

Να πάρει! Θέλω κι άλλο...


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2013)

...
*Buskers* (2000) - Ian Power






This was the first film I wrote and directed after graduating film school in 2000 and it was funded by the Filmbase / RTE Short Film Scheme. Brilliant cast and crew, but have to single out the then six-year old Stephen Moran as the heart and soul of the film both off screen and on. 

The film features music by U2 and Ewan Mc Coll and was filmed on location at the Guinness brewery, St. James Gate, and elsewhere in Dublin.

'Buskers' first screened at the Galway Film Fleadh in 2000 where it won Best Irish Short. The award would be the first of many prizes for the film, which was a festival hit around the world and ultimately got me signed as a commercial director. What can I say? It's rough around the edges but full of heart and I'm still proud of it!

~ Ian Power


----------



## bernardina (May 1, 2013)

The Cat Piano






Cat Organ


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2013)

bernardina said:


> [...] Cat Organ



The instrument was recreated using squeaky toys by Henry Dagg for a garden party held at Clarence House in 2010 by Prince Charles to support his Start initiative for sustainable living. The tune "Over the Rainbow" was played and caused great amusement.

Over the Rainbow & Dambusters' March - Henry Dagg on his Katklavier (Cat Organ) on Jools Holland's Hootenanny 2010





No animals were﻿ harmed in the making of this video. 


The Private Widdle Social Club - Henry Dagg and the Catastrophony







Apres un Reve (Gabriel Faure) - Henry Dagg on Musical Saw






Of men with squeaky cats...


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2013)

...
... and of squeaky mice and men

The Bells of St. Mary - Terry Jones and his mouse organ (and mouth organ at that)


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2013)

...
Lady of Spain - Marvin Suggs on his Muppaphone







Witch Doctor


----------



## cougr (May 2, 2013)

I, pet goat II. Μία αινιγματική ταινία, χωρίς διαλόγους, που αφηγείται;;; μακάρι να 'ξερα τι, φορτωμένη με σιωπηλά μηνύματα, κρυπτικά στοιχεία και μυστηριώδη εσωτερικό συμβολισμό.


----------



## Earion (May 2, 2013)

Εξαιρετική. Θα τη δω και θα την ξαναδώ πολλές φορές.

Το τι αφηγείται, άφησέ το, cougr, να το βρει ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του.

A story about the fire at the heart of suffering. Bringing together dancers, musicians, visual artists and 3d animators, the film takes a critical look at current events. A mysterious figure travels aboard his boat through a dark and desolate landscape in his quest for inner peace.

Σαν τι να λένε τα σχόλια των θεατών; Δεν τα διάβασα. Εγώ βλέπω μια διαδοχή εικόνων ονείρου, ένα ποτάμι συνειρμών, με ξεκίνημα από την εποχή του Μπους του Νεοτέρου, την κλιματική αλλαγή και το σχέδιο γεωτρήσεων για πετρέλαιο στις πολικές ζώνες, ένα πέρασμα του Μπιν Λάντεν με στολή ΣιΆιΈι, την κατάρρευση του βασιλείου των πάγων και το σώμα του Ιησού να γλιστρά πάνω σε μια βάρκα προς την αθανασία ενός αδήλωτου Άβαλον.

Ωραίο. Ωραία και η μουσική.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 21, 2013)

*Tripe and onions*


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2013)

Υπέροχο. Υ-Π-Ε-Ρ-Ο-Χ-Ο!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Υπέροχο. Υ-Π-Ε-Ρ-Ο-Χ-Ο!


Πράγματι :)


----------



## Elsa (Jun 21, 2013)

Πράγματι!
Στη βασική του ιδέα θυμίζει εκείνο το chain mail -που θα σας έχει έρθει κι εσάς, δεν μπορεί- με τη γυναίκα στην αίθουσα αναμονής του αεροδρομίου και τα μπισκότα.


----------



## crystal (Jun 21, 2013)

Ή το Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2013)

Το φιλμάκι είναι ουγγαρέζικο και, σήμερα, οι σχέσεις Ούγγρων και Γερμανών δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό που θα λέγαμε «καλές». Πώς θα δείξει λοιπόν όσο πιο γρήγορα (περίπου στο 0:30) γίνεται ο σκηνοθέτης τον κακό στην ταινία; Μα βάζοντας στα χέρια του το μπρελόκ με το χαρακτηριστικό Ampelmännchen, το «ανθρωπάκι του σηματοδότη», τον ανατολικογερμανικό «Γρηγόρη» που επέστρεψε στην καθημερινότητα σχετικά πρόσφατα, ως σήμα κατατεθέν ολόκληρου του Βερολίνου.


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2013)

...
*Flawed* (2010) - Andrea Dorfman


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2013)

There she is!
Ντοκιμαντέρ για έναν ακόμα αμερικάνικο διαγωνισμό ομορφιάς (υπάρχουν διαγωνισμοί ομορφιάς για κάθε περίπτωση). 




Δεν σας λέω τι το ιδιαίτερο στην εμφάνιση έχουν οι δύο διαγωνιζόμενες που ακολουθεί η κάμερα, για να διαβάσετε τα σχόλιά μου ανεπηρέαστοι. :mellow:

Οι δύο διαγωνιζόμενες λένε μερικά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα. 
Η μία π.χ., στο πέμπτο λεπτό περίπου, λέει ότι δεν μπορεί να πεταχτεί στο μπακάλικο απέναντι ατημέλητη:
_If I can eliminate any kind of looks by doing my hair and makeup, I'll go that extra mile._
Υπό ΚΣ θα λέγαμε ότι είναι ανασφαλής/ αγοραφοβική/ ψώνιο/ για δέσιμο...

Η άλλη διαγωνιζόμενη αναφέρεται στη σχέση της με κάποιον Πήτερ και το τι είπε η παραλίγο πεθερά της για να τον αποτρέψει. Βεβαίως ιστορίες με κακές πεθερές έχουμε ακούσει όλοι, αλλά η δικαιολογία δεν ήταν "δεν μου αρέσει" ή "έχει το ΧΥΧ ελάττωμα" ή "δεν ταιριάζετε", αλλά: _δεν γίνεται_ να παντρευτείς τέτοια γυναίκα. Ακόμα χειρότερα, στο τέλος του ντοκιμαντέρ, κι αφού έχει κάνει δραστική εγχείρηση για να αλλάξει την εμφάνισή της, μας λέει ότι αρραβωνιάστηκαν κι η οικογένεια του αρραβωνιαστικού την αγαπάει κλπ κλπ. Μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι πάει για διαζύγιο ο επερχόμενος γάμος ή για μη-αρμονική συμβίωση.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2013)

Από τον Κωνσταντίνο Πιλάβιο:

Τι είναι αυτό; (2007)





Μικρές χαρές (2008) [ΣτΖ: Αλλά πρέπει να το δείτε μέχρι το τέλος]





Fatherly Love (2011)


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2013)

...
_*Bread & Kisses*_ (2010) - Katherine Fitzgerald (Canada)






Paul Fowler is a lonely mathematician, struggling to fix a flaw in his equation. One day, Paul sees a beautiful woman in a bakery, Elena, kneading bread. Captivated, he agrees to take baking classes...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 26, 2013)

My Shoes


----------



## Zazula (Aug 22, 2013)

Beyond


----------



## SBE (Aug 23, 2013)

Περιμένοντας τον Ελληγενή, έχω μία απορία:
Πώς γίνεται, αφού η βαρύτητα είναι το 10% της γήινης, να περπατάει κανονικά;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2013)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς ταινία μικρού μήκους, αλλά:


----------



## natandri (Sep 18, 2013)

Αυτό το έχετε δει;


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2013)

natandri said:


> Αυτό το έχετε δει;


Ναι, αμέ. Σε κάποιο νήμα πρέπει να είναι καταχωνιασμένο. Αλλά δεν κάνει κακό να το ξαναβλέπουμε.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2013)

Και εδώ λίγες πληροφορίες:
Ελληνίδα digital artist στο Λονδίνο κερδίζει σημαντικό διεθνές βραβείο


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2014)

Όσκαρ καλύτερης ταινίας κινούμενων σχεδίων μικρού μήκους 2014

*Mr Hublot*


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2014)

...
Tango Camisa






2006, 35mm. A short dance film w/o words.

Author and cinematography: Nikita Rozhdestvensky, Director: Saida Kurpesheva
Actors: Asya Shirshina, Dmitry Palamarchuk

Festivals and Awards


Spoiler



"The Munich International Festival of Filmschools" -- 2007 -- CINEMATOGRAPHY -- BEST CAMERA AWARD, SPECIAL PRIZE FROM MICHAEL BALLHAUS
Tallinn "Black Nights" Film Festival -- 2007, Sleepwalkers program
Corbina.tv, "KinoConnect" -- 2007, "GOLDEN CLICK"
"Piterkit" 6-th Student Film Festival St-Petersburg State Cinema and TV University, The "FOUNTAIN" Prize -- Best Debut
St-Petersburg Film Festival "Beginning", Special 5-minute-length Fiction Film Competition, BEST FILM
7th International Festival of shorts films "Unprecedented Film" -- 2007, Tallinn, BEST CAMERA
5th International Festival of amateur films , Tallinn -2007, 2nd PRIZE

and more


Μου το έστειλαν σήμερα, με το σχόλιο: «για ένα λινό κυμάτισμα, για μια νεφέλη, μιας πεταλούδας τίναγμα, το πούπουλο ενός κύκνου, για ένα πουκάμισο αδειανό».


----------



## Earion (Mar 13, 2014)

Ωραίο.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 9, 2014)

...
Fallin' Floyd


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 10, 2014)

εξαιρετικό!


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2014)

...
_Lost Memories_, a sci-fi short film by Francois Ferracci





http://vimeo.com/49425975
Written, Directed and post-produced by Francois Ferracci.
With Mehdi Kellou and Magali Heu
Music by Alexandre Fortuit

Interview with the director of _Lost Memories_
With a running time of less than three minutes the film _Lost Memories_ makes a powerful comment on digital versus analog living as well as the nature of memories—especially when they are all tweeted, blogged or committed to a digital archive somewhere.
...


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2014)

...
This is a Generic Brand Video






This Is a Generic Brand Video is a generic brand video of "This Is a Generic Brand Video," written by Kendra Eash for McSweeney's Internet Tendency. No surprise, it's made entirely with stock footage.


*THIS IS A GENERIC BRAND VIDEO*
*BY KENDRA EASH*

We think first
Of vague words that are synonyms for progress
And pair them with footage of a high-speed train.

Science
Is doing lots of stuff
That may or may not have anything to do with us.

See how this guy in a lab coat holds up a beaker?
That means we do research.
Here’s a picture of DNA.

There are a shitload of people in the world
Especially in India
See how we’re part of the global economy?
Look at these farmers in China.

But we also do business in the U.S.A.
Or want you to think we do.
Check out this wind energy thing in Indiana,
And this blue collar guy with dirt on his face.
Phew.

Also, we care about the environment, loosely.
Here’s some powerful, rushing water
And people planting trees.
Our policies could be related to these panoramic views of Costa Rica.

In today’s high speed environment,
Stop motion footage of a city at night
With cars turning quickly
Makes you think about doing things efficiently
And time passing.

Lest you think we’re a faceless entity,
Look at all these attractive people.
Here’s some of them talking and laughing
And close-ups of hands passing canned goods to each other
In a setting that evokes community service.

Equality,
Innovation,
Honesty
And advancement
Are all words we chose from a list.

Our profits
are awe-inspiring.
Like this guy who’s looking up and pointing
At a skyscraper or a kite
While smiling and explaining something to his child.

Using a specific ratio
of Asian people to Black people to Women to White men
We want to make sure we represent your needs and interests
Or at least a version of your skin color
In our ads.

Did we put a baby in here?
What about an ethnic old man whose wrinkled smile represents 
the happiness and wisdom of the poor?
Yep.

www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/this-is-a-generic-brand-video


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2014)

...
Strange Fruit - Hili Noy & Shimi Asresay






Shimi Asresay and Hili Noy Graduation short film from Bezalel Academy of Art and Design, Jerusalem.

The peaceful daily routine of father and son is interrupted by an encounter of an unfamiliar boy, different from them in color. An allegory to the phenomena of racism as an acquired cultural epidemic, the story discusses the question of the personal conscience of each of us, versus the education we receive from our families and environment. Can we really insist on our personal belief system, when what we must believe in, is dictated to us?
The film presents how easily we acquire fear and hatred of foreigners, as well as how easily we might become the "strangers" and "others" ourselves.

Για τον τίτλο, βλ. Strange Fruit.


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2014)

...
_Music for One Apartment and Six Drummers_ (2001, Ola Simonsson & Johannes Stjärne Nilsson)






A gang in a Volvo have staked out a flat; when its occupants leave to walk their dog, the six break into the place. One keeps his eyes on a stopwatch: they have only ten minutes before the couple returns.


Spoiler



Instead of stealing things, the gang goes from room to room making fascinating percussive music with found objects: first in the kitchen, then the bedroom, the bathroom, and the salon. Cabinet doors, pot lids, light switches, a pill dispenser, a lamp, books, and a vacuum cleaner hose all add to the suite in four movements. The drummers keep the first three rooms tidy, but what will the flat's occupants make of the hurricane that hits the living room?



Ο πρόδρομος του _Sound of Noise_. Household music. Ακούγεται καλύτερα με την ένταση ψηλά.

www.touscoprod.com/fr/project/produce?id=45


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2014)

Destino


----------



## Earion (Jul 15, 2014)

Ε-ΞΑΙ-ΡΕ-ΤΙ-ΚΟ

Και είναι πάνω από δέκα χρόνια παλιό (2002)!


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2014)

Earion said:


> Ε-ΞΑΙ-ΡΕ-ΤΙ-ΚΟ
> 
> Και είναι πάνω από δέκα χρόνια παλιό (2002)!



Και βάλε. Η ιδέα και η προεργασία είναι σχεδόν 70 ετών πια.

The art of Destino

In 1937, Salvador Dali wrote to his dear friend Andre Breton, founder of the surrealist art movement in Paris, and said, “I have come to America and I am in contact with three great American surrealists – the Marx Brothers, Cecil B. DeMille, and Walt Disney.” Breton envisioned Surrealism as an art form that would draw its content from the unexplored realm of the subconscious human mind, ferreting out unparalleled honesty and otherworldly images that would turn the world’s concept of art on its head. In such total abandon, Breton and others believed the world would find absolute freedom.

By the 1930s, Surrealism, a stepchild of Dadaism (anti-art), had exploded into the vanguard art scene in Europe with artists such as Man Ray, Max Ernst, Rene Magritte, Wassily Kandinski, Miro and Salvador Dali. Soon, Surrealist influence began to stretch across the Atlantic sea into the United States, where artists Andre Masson, Marcel Duchamp and Arshile Gorky had already emigrated by the mid 1920s. But to many, America's first great surrealist artists were animation pioneers: Walt Disney, Max Fleischer, and Tex Avery.






Walt Disney found an unexpected artistic soul mate in Salvador Dali, who he may have met as early as 1937. “We have to keep breaking new trails,” Disney said at the time. “Ordinarily good story ideas don’t come easily and have to be fought for. Dali is communicative. He bubbles with ideas.”

At a dinner party held by movie mogul Jack Warner in 1945, the concept of collaboration between Disney and Dali began to evolve. Disney had been compiling short features for theatrical release. “Destino” was the name of a Mexican ballad that Disney had envisioned as a vehicle for a musical short film project. Dali was attracted to Destino’s title and the concept of destiny attracting two lovers. In late 1946, Dali began arriving at the Disney Studio every morning at eight-thirty and working until five at night. Twenty seconds of film, several paintings, various pen-and-ink drawings and many storyboards came out of this eight month period during which Dali was an employee of Walt Disney Studios. He hinted in his own newsletter, Dali News, that the collaborative film effort would “offer to the world the first vision of ‘psychological relief’.”

Then, destiny itself took over, and the project was put on hold by Disney in 1947 as a result of post-World War II changes and other studio commitments.
[...]

The destiny of Dali's _Destino_


Edit: Το νήμα του Destino.


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2014)

...
Αν δεν το έχετε δει, δείτε το σε πλήρη οθόνη και θα καταλάβετε γιατί η Fox καπάρωσε τον Γουές Μπολ, που μέχρι πρόσφατα σκηνοθετούσε μόνο ψηφιακά εφέ στην Oddball Animation, για να το κάνει ταινία μεγάλου μήκους όχι ψηφιακή αλλά με ηθοποιούς (με βλέψεις για σειρά ταινιών· ποιος θα το περίμενε; ) και τον επέλεξε για σκηνοθέτη του ομολογουμένως εντυπωσιακού _Maze Runner _(που από το τέλος του και την υπόθεσή του, κι αυτό φραντσάιζ μού μυρίζει).






Δεν ξέρω τι θα σκαρώσουν οι στουντιοπατέρες —αν και τώρα η διευθύντρια παραγωγής της Fox είναι γυναίκα— απ' αυτή την ιδέα, δεν ξέρω αν θα προκύψει τέρας, αλλά τουλάχιστον η οπτική και η δράση του μικρού αδιάφορες δεν περνάνε.


----------



## Earion (Sep 21, 2014)

Εντυπωσιακό, to say the least. Με τη μοτοσικλέτα τι έγινε; :mellow:


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2014)

daeman said:


> ... —αν και τώρα η διευθύντρια παραγωγής της Fox είναι γυναίκα— ...



Ε, ναι, even Homer nods off. 






Πόσο μάλλον ο Μπαρτ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2014)

Earion said:


> ... Με τη μοτοσικλέτα τι έγινε; :mellow:



Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, φαίνονται δυο ρόδες ξάπλα κάτω αριστερά, στο 6:46. Η συνέχεια επί της μεγάλης οθόνης, υποθέτω.


----------



## Earion (Sep 21, 2014)

Εγώ στη θέση της θα έκανα ό,τι μπορούσα να την επισκευάσω. Τέτοιο εργαλείο δεν ξαναβρίσκεται. Οι αναφορές στον _Τερμινέιτορ_, βεβαίως, προφανείς. Και τη βενζίνη για τόση κατανάλωση σ’ ένα μετακαταστροφικό περιβάλλον πού τη βρήκε; _Μαντ Μαξ 2_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2014)

Earion said:


> Και τη βενζίνη για τόση κατανάλωση σ’ ένα μετακαταστροφικό περιβάλλον πού τη βρήκε;


Η αιώνια απορία μου... :)


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2015)

...
Father and Daughter - Michaël Dudok de Wit






_Father and Daughter_ is a 2000 Dutch animated short film, made by Michaël Dudok de Wit. It won the 2000 Academy Award for Animated Short Film. The film also received over 20 awards and 1 nomination and is considered the most successful in the series of works by Michaël. It was also included in the Animation Show of Shows.


----------



## Earion (May 10, 2015)

Ωραίο. :)


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2015)

*Gift*


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Earion (Jun 11, 2015)

_Μαλάρια _του Έντσον Όντα (2012). Ένας πιστολέρο αναλαμβάνει να σκοτώσει το Χάρο. Άγρια Δυση, κόμιξ και διπλωμένα χαρτιά.


----------



## Earion (Apr 8, 2016)

*Wrapped*

Όταν φυλλωσιές και δάση τυλίξουν τις πόλεις μας. Ασφυκτικά!





 
Wrapped: Μία ταινία οικολογικής φαντασίας με θέμα τη σύγκρουση του πολιτισμού με τη φύση

Το Wrapped είναι η πτυχιακή εργασία των Roman Kaelin, Falko Paeper και Florian Wittmann στην Κινηματογραφική Ακαδημία του Baden-Wuerttemberg της Γερμανίας. Η ταινία έχει προβληθεί σε περισσότερα από 100 φεστιβάλ και έχει κερδίσει πολλά βραβεία.

Πηγή: lifo.gr


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 8, 2016)

Γλωσσική παρατήρηση: 
Η Lifo δεν κάνει τον κόπο να εξηγήσει τι σημαίνει η λέξη "wrapped", λες και οι πάντες είναι υποχρεωμένοι να ξέρουν. Και (κάνει ότι) δεν ξέρει ότι στην Ελλάδα εδώ και πολλά χρόνια λέμε "Βάδη-Βυρτεμβέργη". Σε λίγο θα αρχίσουμε να βλέπουμε München και Berlin αμετάφραστα, θα ξεχάσουμε το Μόναχο και το Βερολίνο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2016)

...
_*Fresh Guacamole*_ is a 2012 American animated short film written and directed by PES (Adam Pesapane). The film was nominated for the Best Animated Short Film award of the 85th Academy Awards, losing to _Paperman_. At one minute 40 seconds, it is the shortest film ever nominated for an Oscar.







_Western Spaghetti _by PES







_Submarine Sandwich_ by PES






Food for thought.


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2016)

To δολλαριόφυτο στη δεύτερη ταινία πού το πουλάνε;


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2016)

...
Δεν ξέρω πού πουλάνε λεφτόδεντρα, γιατί αν ήξερα, θα 'χα φυτεία ολόκληρη, ξέρω όμως ότι τ' αγοράζουνε πολλοί, αλλά το μόνο που βγάζουν τελικά είναι αγκάθια. Pricks, μένουν δηλαδή με το Π στο Χ.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 9, 2017)

Ό,τι πρέπει για τέτοιες μέρες:

Rail workers battle winter’s worst in this kinetic, Oscar®-nominated classic

Nominated for an Academy Award in 1965, the late British director Geoffrey Jones’s Snow uses a kinetic visual style and percussive, locomotive-inspired music to reimagine how British Railways workers coped with the ‘Big Freeze’ of 1962-63, one of the UK’s coldest winters on record. Expertly edited to highlight the contrast between the comforts of train passengers and the tireless labour of the workmen, Jones’s film illustrates the tremendous efforts necessary to keep civilisation moving in the face of nature’s enormous indifference.

Director: Geoffrey Jones

Producer: Edgar Anstey

https://aeon.co/videos/rail-workers-battle-winters-worst-in-this-kinetic-oscar-nominated-classic


----------



## Earion (Jan 10, 2017)

Έξοχο.
Όπου, παρακολουθώντας το, βγάζει κανείς το συμπέρασμα ότι το 1965 οι ατμομηχανές στη Βρετανία δούλευαν με κάρβουνο, κι ότι οι επιβάτες ήταν όλοι άντρες!

Να θυμηθούμε τα δικά μας:






«Άιντε και ντε». Μουσική Νίκος Μαμαγκάκης, στίχοι Γιάννης Ρίτσος, ερμηνεία Γιάννης Πουλόπουλος


----------



## SBE (Jan 11, 2017)

Δύο επιβάτες βλέπουμε όλους κι όλους, που ξέρεις οι άλλοι τί ήταν;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2017)

*Safe Place*


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2017)

Τον Laersio Schneider Olkoski τον βρήκα να ντύνει οπτικά κάποια τραγούδια στο γιουτιούμπ, χωρίς άλλες πληροφορίες για το ποιος φτιάχνει τα συγκεκριμένα ανιμέισον (τα οποία όμως δεν τα βρήκα να κυκλοφορούν αλλού) — οπότε υποθέτω πως είναι δικά του. Να ένα του που ξεχώρισα:


----------



## Zazula (Dec 1, 2017)

*Happiness*


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2017)

Zazula said:


> *Happiness*
> 
> https://vimeo.com/244405542



Oh what a rat race!






In the abundance of water, the fool is thirsty.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 11, 2018)

*Ο αδερφός μου*


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2018)

The fish and I 
Α short film by Babak Habibifar
Ψάρι και τυφλός


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2019)

Κατάφερα και είδα την 50λεπτη ταινία της Cosmote με τίτλο Robogirl και τη βρήκα αξιοπρεπέστατη για το είδος της.


----------



## SBE (Jan 2, 2019)

Eίδα τα πρώτα δυο λεπτά και ομολογουμένως θα ήταν πολύ καλό αν είχε επαγγελματίες ηθοποιούς, γιατί αυτοί οι ερασιτέχνες πολύ μάπα το παίξιμό τους βρε παιδί μου! (και δεν εννοώ τους ανήλικους).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## SBE (Jan 19, 2019)

Aυτό μου άρεσε καλύτερα από την ταινία που κριτικάρει Β-)


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2019)

Έπεσα πάνω στον τοίχο των κυνικών.


----------



## SBE (Jan 19, 2019)

Δεν ειναι κυνισμός να περιμένεις μια αληθοφάνεια σε όσα βλέπεις. 
Κιάμα ξέρεις δυο τεχνικά πράγματα...


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2019)

Ναι, βρε παιδιά, αλλά ξέρετε ότι το 95% των παραμυθιών του Χόλιγουντ ενδιαφέρονται περισσότερο για την ψυχή και το συναίσθημα του θεατή και δεν χασομερούν με τις τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες. Έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω περιπέτειες για προχωρημένες τεχνολογίες με τους υπολογιστές να δείχνουν το βασικό μενού του WordStar (για τους νεότερους, επεξεργαστής κειμένου για το DOS του 1985). Αλλά ποτέ δεν κόλλησα εκεί.


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2019)

Υπάρχει όριο στην αληθοφάνεια, όμως. Π.χ. αυτό που επισημαίνει η κριτική, ότι δηλαδή σε πανελλήνιο διαγωνισμό ρομποτικής επιτρέπεται σε μέλος της ομάδας να φύγει από το χώρο του διαγωνισμού με το ρομπότ, να πάει σπίτι του για δυο- τρεις ώρες και να επιστρέψει; Τί σόι διαγωνισμός είναι αυτός; Α, ναι, ξέχασα, είναι το είδος του διαγωνισμού που παίρνεις τον περσινό νικητή και τον ξαναϋποβάλλεις στο διαγωνισμό. 
Αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με τα τεχνικά είναι κάτι που όλοι οι θεατές θα το προσέξουν. 

Σημ. επιπλέον οι γονείς ήταν τελείως καρικατούρες.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2019)

SBE said:


> Σημ. επιπλέον οι γονείς ήταν τελείως καρικατούρες.



Α μπράβο. Για μένα οι γονείς ήταν το πιο αρνητικό κομμάτι της ταινιούλας, απ' όλες τις απόψεις.


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2019)

Η ανάπτυξη χαρακτήρων είναι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα σε όλα αυτά. Ο πατέρας είναι ενας τυπος που το μόνο που τον ενδιαφέρει τίναι τα μελομακάρονα και να μην τον απασχολούν με τίποτα αλλο, κι η μητέρα είναι χωρίς καμιά εξήγηση στρίγγλα, απόμακρη (αφού δεν έχει ιδέα τί κα΄νουν τα παιδιά της) και εμφανώς ευνοεί τον κανακάρη της. Ο οποίος κανακάρης περιέργως δεν έχει καβαλλήσει καλάμι που έχει την έυνοια της μητέρας του, και παραμένει καλό παιδί, και στην αρχή μοιάζει να γνωρίζει ότι η μητέρα του είναι απαράδεκτη- πράγμα σχεδόν απίθανο για παιδί που είναι το χαιδεμένο του γονιού του. Θα μου πεις πολλά ψάχνω.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2020)

The Gift, δεν θυμάμαι αν το 'χουμε ήδη βάλει:


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2021)

*The Neighbors' Window.* Μια αξιόλογη ταινία μικρού μήκους (20λεπτη), που πήρε το 2020 το Όσκαρ καλύτερης ταινίας μικρού μήκους (Best Live Action Short Film).


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2022)

*Το 2050 είναι χάλια*


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2022)




----------

